# Heat and exercise question.



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

What temperature would you say is to hot to walk the dogs in? My usual a 45 minute brisk walk or a 20 minute fetch session with the chuck-it. It has been in the high 70s here.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I think it largely depends on where you come from, and how much your dog is use to heat.
I will still walk Mol in 92deg plus weather, 98% humidity, not far of course and not on the bike, but we will still walk. I won't walk Windy the cat though, she starts to get distressed at that temperature.
So, I just watch Mol carefully. I know her signs when she's starting to get overheated, and we stop. At the moment, it's not too bad, 86-89 and lower humidity, we'll got 2miles at night on the bike, but any hotter and she'll have a swim in the sea half way through.
When we get home, she goes straight in the pool, so she cools down pretty quickly.
But, I just think it's a case of knowing your dog, how much they can handle and how use to the heat they are. And, watching out for any signs of distress and stopping the moment you see them.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Lots of people think that what i do with mine is a bit too much for him in the heat, it's 80-85 here, but heats up to about 95-100 during the summer time, and we go for 6-8 mile hikes, ALWAYS near water, and i always pack plenty with me as well (dump it on him, let him drink etc) usually about 3 gallons. often times he runs hard, and plays a lot on the trails, it's quite rigorous... I'm not sure it's "overdoing it" but that's about what we do a few times a week, if not 7 days a week every once in a while. I'm going to be visiting the vet on Monday, or Tuesday and i'm going to ask him to see what is tooooooo much for the breed and stuff.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

cesar cant tolorate the heat for very long so come summer time i never take him for a walk unless its around water where he can go swimming so we spend most all summer near the river or the lake.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

With my boys, I wouldn't take them out if it was over 90. The ground gets so hot and it can't be good for them to exercise when it will be hard for them to cool down without "outside" influence, and my dogs are "made" for the heat.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

snorkels gets overheated very easily, and Rebel is bald. 

In Indiana, we walked about dusk when it was cooler.

here, it will be too hot. But we can walk to the lake five minutes away, swim, and walk back. Even then, we'll do it late in the day.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Jackson's not big on the heat. Unless he's in the pool.  LOL. So we don't do much hard-core stuff. I think it just depends on the dog, the humidity, what you/they are used to, etc.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow...This makes me look like a terrorist. Indi works in 90 - 100 degree weather in the Summer time doing agility which is a massive amount of work. We are normally out there for an hour for any given session. She also has access to a small pool that I fill up, which she voluntarily goes and lays in to cool herself. If there is not a pool available but only a hose, I make sure to hose her neck, armpits, chest, and head down. If I can I just get her entire body wet. 

And if there isn't a hose I bring a couple gallons of water, one for her to drink and the rest for those specified areas I always hose her off on.

In Texas it's like summer most of the year unfortunately. D: So we really have no other options.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> Wow...This makes me look like a terrorist. Indi works in 90 - 100 degree weather in the Summer time doing agility which is a massive amount of work. We are normally out there for an hour for any given session. She also has access to a small pool that I fill up, which she voluntarily goes and lays in to cool herself. If there is not a pool available but only a hose, I make sure to hose her neck, armpits, chest, and head down. If I can I just get her entire body wet.
> 
> And if there isn't a hose I bring a couple gallons of water, one for her to drink and the rest for those specified areas I always hose her off on.
> 
> In Texas it's like summer most of the year unfortunately. D: So we really have no other options.


Is it humid there too? I've never been except for in layovers lol. I feel the same way as you, half the year here is 80+ night and day so i don't have much of a choice :lol:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

It really isn't too humid at all. I mean it is definitely not as dry as some parts of texas like El Paso...That place sucks the life force out of me. Anyway, ya, most of the time it's pretty much dry heat. 

Haha and seriously at night its still in the 90s here in the summer. ): I really dislike Texas weather.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> It really isn't too humid at all. I mean it is definitely not as dry as some parts of texas like El Paso...That place sucks the life force out of me. Anyway, ya, most of the time it's pretty much dry heat.
> 
> Haha and seriously at night its still in the 90s here in the summer. ): I really dislike Texas weather.


ugh, i feel ya, the humidity here makes me sick. we spend lots of time near water so it's 1/2 tolerable lol. I've always been used to more dry heats Washington never drained me like this place. 

i just can't believe were already in the 80's this year... hopefully it doesn't last till December.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

well i think if your dogs were raised in that enviorment they are used to dealing with the heat better. Cesar gets over heated in 75 degrees while running thru the house sometimes becuase he was born in MI so he enjoys cooler temps.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

): I really hate humidity too. It sucks - so does super dry heat though! I need to find a state that has tolerable weather, lol. When I went up to New York during the summer it was SO nice outside! I was basking in the high 60s! I guess the Winters there realllllllllllly suck though, lol. Unless you like snow and rain!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I walk my dogs a mile in the am no matter what the temp is, I live in S Fl. They always take a swim. And then I train them which is very hard, I watch them close and when I see they are getting to heated I stop and take them to water. But they have grown up in the heat..


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Like someone else said, I think it really depends on where the dog has lived and what he/she is used to. 

Harleigh is very much a FL dog and I work her all year round. We both LOVE the heat/summer and will stay out in it all day :tongue: So, we work in 90-100 degree days... With humidity lol. I guess I'm just not as worried about it.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Guess I should not be worrying about my cooler weather than LOL I think the reason I am more conscious of it now is because Emma is all black. My last dog was white and blue and Patch is white and black. She still gets hot but doesn't do as much as Em.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Guess I should not be worrying about my cooler weather than LOL I think the reason I am more conscious of it now is because Emma is all black. My last dog was white and blue and Patch is white and black. She still gets hot but doesn't do as much as Em.


,IDK how much the color REALLY effects them, i've had light colored dogs, and i've had dark colored dogs, thick haired, and short haired, and they have never had an issue with the amount of exercise i make them do in the summer. Get some sunscreen for them though, we use it on Tobi on his face, and his shoulders, his chest etc.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

When we lived in TX it would get like 115 (45C) but it was dry and I walked an hour in it every day in the afternoon and it didn't bother me.. but I am SO a summer/heat person! Here it gets to 85F only a few times a year and the summer (short) is usually around 70-75, totally bareable. Bishop still gets hot in long walks at those temperatures. Tessie will be outside all day stretched out getting as much heat as possible.. :becky: I'd just bring a lot of water. I worry MUCH more about cold here since it regularily gets to -40.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Huh I didn't know you could put sun screen on a dog. Thanks! My last boy would get burnt right around his nose where he had thinner hair.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Sunscreen is pretty important for some dogs especially on the ears. I put it on Tess's face, ears and belly/inside of legs and feet.. her belly and thighs are mostly bald.. and she likes to lay on her back and tan like she's trying out for the cast of Jersey Shore.


----------

